# Eufala crappie report



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

My neighbor has a place at Eufala and has asked me to go next week. He is 80 and his wife don't like him going alone. Looks like it will be a little cooler up there than here. Will this affect the crappie bite? Maybe we should delay the trip a week.


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

They were in spawning locations on Harding last weekend, so they may have finished on Eufala by now I would check spawning areas first them move off into the flats adjacent to them going progressively deeper until you find them.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I was told yesterday that from 3/15/to 4/15 is usually a good time to go to Eufala. We may be a little early, but I am just tagging along. Trying to get everything ready. *What pound test line should I put on my reels?* I have rods from 8' to 11'. *Which is the best length?*


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

If you're planning on spider rigging, that's not my bag. I personal take a 6'0 ultra light and a 5'6 ultra light spooled with 4lb test. That and a ton of assorted jigheads and curly tail grubs. this time of year we start at the back of sloughs fishing every piece of wood that touches the water, then work our way deeper until we find a school. This method relies on electronics after we move out deeper, but it is what works for us. Good luck and hopefully someone with more experience spider rigging chimes in to help!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

We use 7-8 ftrs with 4 lb test....


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

If it’s cold at night the bite will be best in the afternoon


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm heading up to Eufaula this weekend for a bachelor party. Gonna try and do some crappie fishing Friday. Will let you know how it goes. Will be my first time crappie fishing out there. 

As far as line goes, I prefer 6lb hi-vis mono.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

We are leaving in the morning and coming home on Friday. My neighbor says he likes 10# test line because of all of the brush. He said I might catch more with a lighter line, but will lose a lot more tackle. We will be using live minnows so this will be a first for me.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

billyb said:


> We are leaving in the morning and coming home on Friday. My neighbor says he likes 10# test line because of all of the brush. He said I might catch more with a lighter line, but will lose a lot more tackle. We will be using live minnows so this will be a first for me.




Well shoot it looks like you’ll be giving me a report. Let me know how it goes. 

I pull jigs 95% of the time. I’ve contemplated jumping up to 8 or 10lb since I use litewire jigs and could get a lot more jigs back. I also take inexperienced people fishing a lot. If we gotta stay in the brush to catch them then I spend all day tying jigs. It’s a trade off. Really though nowhere down here is crystal clear so line size isn’t a deal breaker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I use 8# high vis braid for casting or single pole with a jig and all my jigs are weedless. Minnows get 15# braid


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

What brand braid you use?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

born2fizh said:


> What brand braid you use?




I bought several spools of “nano” high vis for cheep a couple years back. Should be enough to last till I’m dead


----------

